# Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?



## Goettinger (22. August 2006)

Mahlzeit! 
ich bin im Zeitraum vom 23.10 - 31.10 in Grömitz im Urlaub und wollt euch mal fragen wie es in der Ecke aussieht mit Kutterangeln? in Grömitz direkt scheint ja laut Kutterinfopage nichtz zu sein..würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet..möchte allerdings auch nich mehr als ne stunde fahren.
danke schonmal im vorraus..

MfG
Goettinger


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

Moin Goettinger!!
Von Grömitz aus wird Dir wohl der Weg nach Heiligenhafen nicht erspart bleiben wenn Du Pilken möchtest... Die Strecke Grömitz- Heiligenhafen dürften so ca 40km sein und sind über die Küstenlandstrasse gut zu fahren. Denke mal länger als 30-35min wirst Du nicht brauchen....


----------



## djoerni (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

alternativ kannst du noch nach travemünde fahren! MS KLAUS-PETER. ist auch ein feines schiff. strecke sind auch geschätzte 40 km. über die a1 und dann der beschilderung nach lübeck/travemünde folgen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*



djoerni schrieb:


> alternativ kannst du noch nach travemünde fahren! *MS KLAUS-PETER*. ist auch ein feines schiff. strecke sind auch geschätzte 40 km. über die a1 und dann der beschilderung nach lübeck/travemünde folgen.


 
Moin Moin djoerni!!
Öhm, ich glaub Du verwechselst  da grad nen büschen was... Die MS Klaus Peter liegt meines Wissens auch in Heiligenhafen... Du meinst sicherlich die MS Peter 2!?!?.. Die liegt nämlich in Travemünde...


----------



## Wulli (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moin Moin djoerni!!
> Öhm, ich glaub Du verwechselst  da grad nen büschen was... Die MS Klaus Peter liegt meines Wissens auch in Heiligenhafen... Du meinst sicherlich die MS Peter 2!?!?.. Die liegt nämlich in Travemünde...



Moin,

genau! Die Peter2 ist meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Schiffe. Du hast kurze Fahrzeiten im Gegensatz zu den Schiffen in HH, die teilweise bis zu 2h fahren, bevor Du das erste Mal angeln kannst. 
Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall vorher bei Peter anrufen, manchmal hat er auch Vollcharter. Plätze kannst Du bei Ihm leider nicht reservieren, deswegen ist es gut, wenn du früh da bist, wenn Du einen Platz im Bug oder Heck haben willst.

Wulli


----------



## djoerni (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

au backe!!! #q #q #q 
muss mich entschuldigen!!! danke für die berichtigung! Natürlich fährt die *MS PETER2* von travemünde. und die *MS KLAUS-PETER* von HH. ich gebe euch aber recht das die peter2 einer der besten kudder an der ostsee ist. meiner meinung nach absolut nicht mit der klaus-peter zu vergleichen.

gruß jörn


----------



## Goettinger (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

danke euch für die antworten!
@Wulli
Lass mich raten..wenn ich da morgens aufschlage hängt die halbe reling wahrscheinlich schon voll mit ruten, oder? 

@dorschjäger75 
Heiltown klingt gut..da war ich auch lange nicht mehr..

was sind denn dort so eure favoriten an kuttern? wurde ja schon einiges im AB zu geschrieben, aber man erkundi9gt sich ja immer mal gerne wieder nach neuen meinungen!


----------



## djoerni (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

mein persönlicher favorit in hh ist und bleibt die karoline. super service, eine nette crew mit fähigem captain und extrem legger essen. frühstück mit rührei und mittags meistens ein schönes schnitzel oder fischfilet...


----------



## Goettinger (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

da hab ich auch schon viel gutes von gehört! obwohl ich sagen muss das in dem forum auch viele schlechte meinungen zu diversen kuttern geschrieben werden, was ich z.B. bei der MS Silverland nicht verstehen kann..die crew macht zwar ab und zu mal nen dummen spruch, aber da kontert man dann und alles is in ordnung..unseren fisch hatten wir auf dem kutter auch..


----------



## Wulli (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*



Goettinger schrieb:


> danke euch für die antworten!
> @Wulli
> Lass mich raten..wenn ich da morgens aufschlage hängt die halbe reling wahrscheinlich schon voll mit ruten, oder?




das ist ein wirklicher Nachteil der Peter2. Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Ich bin immer ca. eine Stunde vor Abfahrt da. Dann geht es eigentlich noch. Aber wenn Du unbedingt im Bug bzw. einen der Plätze im Heck haben willst, würde ich Dir raten früher da zu sein. Einmal bin ich um 5.30 dort gewesen, da waren schon diverse Besenstile im Heck festgemacht. Einen davon habe ich einfach weggestellt und habe mich dort platziert. Das Gemaule habe ich mir nicht lange anhören müssen... dann war Ruhe.
Der klare Vorteil der Peter2 ist die netto-Angelzeit auf keinem Kutter wird so viel Zeit fürs Angeln geboten. Oft hast Du schon nach 20 min. den ersten Stopp. Dann wird nicht lange "rumgedriftet" um Diesel zu sparen, sondern entsprechend den Fängen schnell wieder abgehupt. Kurze weiterfahrt zum nächsten Spot und wieder das Gleiche. Peter hält sich nicht lange an einem Ort auf, wenn nichts an die Angeln geht. Endlosdriften habe ich noch nie erlebt! Mein Rekord auf der Peter waren 36 Dorsche bis ca. 13.00h dann habe ich aufgehört zu angeln. Das schlechteste Ergebnis waren bisher 4 Maßige.

Wulli


----------



## Goettinger (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

das hört sich doch mal ordentlich an! denke mal das ich dann mal mit dem kutter rausfahren werde..mit den ruten an der reling sollte aber eigentlich kein problem für mich darstellen..dann fahr ich halt nen abend vorher hin und mache mir auch was dran wenns unbedingt sein muss..was kostet dort eigentlich die karte?


----------



## Wulli (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*



Goettinger schrieb:


> das hört sich doch mal ordentlich an! denke mal das ich dann mal mit dem kutter rausfahren werde..mit den ruten an der reling sollte aber eigentlich kein problem für mich darstellen..dann fahr ich halt nen abend vorher hin und mache mir auch was dran wenns unbedingt sein muss..was kostet dort eigentlich die karte?



die Fahrt kostet für Männer 25.-€, Frauen kosten 20.-€ und Kinder 15.- €.

guckst Du hier: www.peter-2.de

Getränke, Frühstück und Mittag (Erbsensuppe mit Bockwurst und Brot oder Frikadelle) gibt es zu sehr moderaten Preisen an Bord. Das Mitbringen von Speisen und Getränken wird nicht gern gesehen (verständlich).

Wulli


----------



## Goettinger (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

sieht gut aus der kutter! preise sind auch okay und dass das mitbringen nich gern gesehen ist versteh ich auch..aber das is ja kein problem..hab ja dann schließlich urlaub und da achtet man ja eh nicht so auf den euro..ich auf jeden fall nich...


----------



## Wulli (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

Jo, genauso sehe ich das auch! 
Dann mal viel Spass und Petri Heil, fette Beute!#6 
Bericht nicht vergessen!#h 

Wulli

P.S. ruf vorher bei Peter an, manchmal fährt er nicht, oder hat Vollcharter! Montags ist Ruhetag!


----------



## Goettinger (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

danke danke! nen bissl zeit hab ich ja noch...aber die vorfreude is ja meist eh immer das schönste..ab und zu mal nen bissl was knüprfen und mich inner angeldömäne rumtreiben*gg


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

Moin Moin ,
ne sehr gute Alternative zu Kutterfahrten sind auch die Führerscheinefreien Boote aus Neustadt . Da brauchste nicht so früh aufstehen und hast mehr Angelzeit . Kannst auch schleppen und auf Platte angeln was vom Kutter nicht so einfach ist |supergri . Ich persönlich mache das schon seit Jahren und ziehe das dem Kutter vor . Preislich bei 2 Personen kommste auf´s gleiche hin |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Goettinger (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

was kostet das? hab damit null erfahrung, aber eigentlich keine schlechte idee! brauch ich da gps oder sonstiges?


----------



## BennyO (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

Also ich würde ja an deiner Stelle dne Weg nach Heiligenhafen machen. Kutter sind gut nud die Fänge im Moment auch.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Goettinger (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

naja...das kann schon sein..aber andererseits würd ich auch gern mal mitm kleinboot raus..hab das noch nie gemacht und wär deshalb echt interessiert!


----------



## djoerni (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

die kleinen mietboote kosten zum beispiel ca. 50 euro pro tag zzgl. sprit. kann ich dir nur empfehlen. dorsch,hering,platte etc. macht mir persönlich mehr spaß als aufm kudder. wobei der kudder natürlich auch seine reize hat. man muss sich außer ums angeln halt um nichts kümmern.


----------



## Wulli (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*



Goettinger schrieb:


> naja...das kann schon sein..aber andererseits würd ich auch gern mal mitm kleinboot raus..hab das noch nie gemacht und wär deshalb echt interessiert!




sicher ist das interessant, und man kann eben dorthin fahren, wo man will. Aber damit fängt es ja schon an. Wohin? Für jemanden, der es noch nie gemacht hat, würde ich empfehlen die ersten Versuche nicht alleine durchzuführen!! Schon der Sicherheit halber. Wenn Du jemanden hier im Board findest, der schon ein paar mal ein Kleinboot gemietet hat und erfolgreich war, kann ich das auch empfehlen. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand...
Ansonsten ist das Angeln vom Kutter aus wirklich entspannter und vor allem bequemer (Toilette, Essen Beine vertreten... ) und wohl auch sicherer, gerade wenn der Wind auffrischt.

Wulli


----------



## Goettinger (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

mal schauen..son bissl zeit bis dahin hab ich ja noch..vllt findet sich ja wirklich noch jemand..nur jetzt is nen bissl früh um zu fragen...vllt gehtz auch nach fehmarn...meine freundin is sich da irgendwie seit gestern abend nich mehr so einig was sie will...


----------



## Goettinger (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

oder will nich sogar einer von euch hier mit??


----------



## djoerni (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

wenns zeitlich passt wäre ich dabei. müsste ich dann kurzfristig sehen.


----------



## Goettinger (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

ich würde dann eh auch erst sone woche vorher nochmal sagen was und wie und wo..dann kannst du dich ja noch entscheiden..wie gesagt..evtl. will madame auch nach fehmarn..aber da kannman sich ja sicherlich auch nen kleinboot mieten..


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*



Goettinger schrieb:


> vllt gehtz auch nach fehmarn...meine freundin is sich da irgendwie seit gestern abend nich mehr so einig was sie will...


Na, Deine Freundinn iss wohl eine von der unentschlossenen Sorte wie|kopfkrat :q :q... Kenn ich!!!:q :q 
Sollte es echt nach Fehmarn gehen für Euch, kann man da sicherlich nen Date ins Auge fassen... Bin jetzt wo der Herbst wieder näher rückt, ziemlich häufig auf der Insel... Hab da nämlich ne "Übernachtungsconnection":q ...
Schreib doch mal in welchem Zeitraum Euer Urlaub überhaupt liegt... Wenn das Wetter nämlich mitspielt und es in den nächsten Wochen noch ein wenig abkühlt, kannst Dir den Kutter auch sparen... Ich hab da nen paar Hot-Spot´s auf Fehmarn wo das auch hervorragend mit der Spinnrute von Land aus auf die Leo´s funktioniert... Das iss´n Spass wenn so´n 50er Dickschädel an der 35grWG Rute zerrt:l :l ...
Auch für nen kleinen Bootstrip hät ich dann den einen oder anderen "Anhaltepunkt" für Dich...


----------



## Goettinger (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

das soll irgendwann zwischen 23.10 und 30.10 stattfinden..3 übernachtungen sollen es werden..die zeit sollte ja eigentlich keine schlecht sein für ordentliche dorsche..das problem bei mir mit angeln vom ufer is halt das ich immernoch nich dazu gekommen bin den schein zu machen wegen meiner arbeit..bin die ganze woche nich da weil ich soldat bin..das know how und tackle und so weiter hab ich zwar alles weil ich schon ewig angel(früher mit gegangen bei meinem bruder und mitlererweile der totale salzwasserfreak geworden) aber halt immer nur vom kutter aus..aber wenn alles klappt hab ich den lappen bis dahin endlich mal gemacht..muss nur nen verein finden der das grundsätzlich am wochenende macht..


----------



## Wulli (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*



Goettinger schrieb:


> das soll irgendwann zwischen 23.10 und 30.10 stattfinden..3 übernachtungen sollen es werden..die zeit sollte ja eigentlich keine schlecht sein für ordentliche dorsche..das problem bei mir mit angeln vom ufer is halt das ich immernoch nich dazu gekommen bin den schein zu machen wegen meiner arbeit..bin die ganze woche nich da weil ich soldat bin..das know how und tackle und so weiter hab ich zwar alles weil ich schon ewig angel(früher mit gegangen bei meinem bruder und mitlererweile der totale salzwasserfreak geworden) aber halt immer nur vom kutter aus..aber wenn alles klappt hab ich den lappen bis dahin endlich mal gemacht..muss nur nen verein finden der das grundsätzlich am wochenende macht..




Du solltest Dir Bewußt sein, dass auch das Angeln auf dem Kutter ohne Schein nicht erlaubt ist! Mir ist das grundsätzlich egal, was Du machst, ich will Dich auch nicht irgendwie hier anklagen. Jedoch ist das Seegebiet um Fehmarn das bestbewachteste!!! Wir werden, wenn wir mit dem Boot unterwegs sind fast immer kontrolliert! Die Jungs aus Heiligenhafen passen echt auf! Also Achtung! Die nehmen Dir ohne Zögern Dein Kram weg.  
Wenn Du schon so lange angelst, ist der Schein wirklich kein Problem! Du brauchst ja nicht an allen Kursen teilnehmen. Eigentlich reicht es, wenn Du zur Anmeldung und zur Prüfung da bist. (so war es jedenfalls bei mir). Kauf Dir das Buch und lies es zwei- dreimal durch, dann hast Du alles drauf. Dann mach die Prüfung und fertich! (Mußt halt evtl. einen Urlaubstag opfern).

Wulli


----------



## Goettinger (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

was is denn nen gutes buch? oder bekomm ich das von denen? wie sieht das aus mit der praktischen prüfung? is nur nnen bissl werfen und krams, oder?


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

Moin Moin ,
kosten tun die Boote um die 45 € + Sprit . Ich fahr immer mit halben Gas , mehr bringt nicht mehr Geschwindigkeit sonder mehr Verbrauch :q  und liege dann immer bei 55 bis 60 € und das bei Angelzeit 8 Uhr Angeln anfang und 17 Uhr Ende :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Wulli (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*



Goettinger schrieb:


> was is denn nen gutes buch? oder bekomm ich das von denen? wie sieht das aus mit der praktischen prüfung? is nur nnen bissl werfen und krams, oder?



Das Buch mit den Prüfungsfragen bekommst Du vorort. Entweder bei Anmeldung, oder eben in der ersten Stunde. Praktische Prüfungen gibt es - soviel ich weiß - nicht mehr, lediglich die schriftliche Prüfung mußt Du absolvieren, und das ist echt nicht schwer.

Wulli


----------



## Goettinger (25. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

was wär denn sone typische frage?


----------



## Goettinger (29. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

noch da männer??


----------



## Maddin21 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

Moinsen!
Also ich habe ebenfalls vor für 2, 3 Tage an die Ostsee zu fahren. Und zwar soll das vom 5.9 bis zum 8.9/9.9 gehen.
War schon auf vielen Kuttern, zumeist von Laboe, Heikendorf oder von Heiligenhafen aus. Meistens habe ich auch sehr gut gefangen.
Die Peter2 werde ich aber dann wohl auch mal probieren.

Mit dem Kleinboot war ich noch nie draussen, denn allein ist mir das zu heikel und Kenntnisse braucht man ja auch, welche ich nicht habe. Würde mich aber sehr interessieren. Wenn einer von euch vielleicht bereit wäre mal so eine Fahrt mit mir zu machen? Fänd ich echt toll. Ist mir auch völlig egal wo das wäre, denn ich komme eh aus NRW da hoch und da spielen dann 50 km auch keine Rolle. 

Wie sieht es denn in der Brandung und von den Seebrücken aus? Glaub zur Zeit nicht so gut, auf grund der hohen Wassertemp.?!
Bin über jeden Tipp , Kontakt dankbar.
mfg


----------



## HD4ever (6. September 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

kennt da jemand den Yachthafen in Grömitz ???
evtl. Telefonnummer vom Hafenmeister o.ä. ? ;+
überlege ja vor dort aus mitn Boot mal in See zu stechen ... 
bei angesagtem kräftigen NW Wind wäre das glaub ich die richtige Ecke .... :m
da soll ne slippe im Yachthafen sein .....


----------



## djoerni (6. September 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

@hd4ever: hafenmeister grömitz: 04562-7151. slippen zwischen 7.30 und 17.30 uhr. kostenpunkt: 10 euronen. auto musst du außerhalb abstellen. gibt es aber recht dicht am hafen nen guten parkplatz.

gruß jörn


----------



## HD4ever (6. September 2006)

*AW: Kutterangeln in/um Grömitz?*

what ???? um 17.30 muß ich dann spätestens schon raus sein ????  das is ja irgendwie blöd denke ich .....
aber thx für die Tel-Nr. kann ich ihn ja auch selber dann fragen ... :m


----------

